# pin press VS pause reps



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 19, 2014)

soooo my bench sucks(305 lbs). mostly because my forum was off for the longest time but now i have that corrected. at this point my upper half of the bench is very strong compared to the lower half. i have done pin presses here and there on my chest day but, today i decided to do pause reps ( someone was in my rack otherwise i would have just done pin presses). i think i like pause reps a little better because they seem a lot easier on the shoulders. i did 5 sets in the 3-5 rep range.


i guess im just looking for some advise on how to improve my strength at the bottom of the ROM for bench press. what has worked well for you?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 19, 2014)

Pause reps off the chest are good. Keep doing those. Also try pause reps an inch off your chest for a 2 second count. Try throwing some sets of wide grip bench in also. Takes a lot of your tricep out of the lift which could help with the bottom half of the rep. I only bench 225 so take it for what's it worth.


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 19, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Also try pause reps an inch off your chest for a 2 second count.




hold and pause an inch off the chest or use boards?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 19, 2014)

Hold and pause.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 19, 2014)

Training for explosiveness I prefer the pins. Can explode up to it instead of stopping yourself.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 19, 2014)

The paused rep scheme feels like t would produce more hypertrophy. Leading to training past failure points. When I try to increase my lifts it feels like I do better when I don't train to failure but instead increase neural efficiency along with building my form and strength.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 19, 2014)

No one said anything about going past failure.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm a big fan or standing OHP. 

Also something that has got the bar flying off my chest is band work. 50% of your max and about 40% of that in bands


I know that's not what you were asking just my .02


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 19, 2014)

Slow down and explosive up


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 19, 2014)

Yesterday I came down slow with the weight. Rested a lot of the weight on my chest but still keeping some tension as to stay tight. Then explosive up.  It felt really good.  I think the guy that runs the gym over here has some bands, ill see if I can get him to let me use them


----------

